# Need help finding a site to buy Gateway



## Swing (Jan 16, 2015)

I've heard about fake Gateways and wished I ordered a gateway 2 days ago since the price has gone up on most sites from 65 to 72-23 dollars... Does anybody have any advice for me to point me in the right direction?

This site comes with a free micro SD USB card reader : https://www.wcrepairs.com/en/adapters/66-gateway-3ds.html


----------



## prototech (Jan 16, 2015)

Me and many others have had good success with this site. http://www.realhotstuff.com/Gateway-3DS_p_148.html
Quick shipping, cheap optional micro SD card reader, tracking numbers, it's pretty legit all around.


----------



## wendeng (Jan 16, 2015)

Modchipsdirect is a good site ships from new york


----------



## Dont Worry About it (Jan 16, 2015)

Dont do WCRepairs. Many people, myself included, had an issue where the transaction would fail but we would still get charged. Where are you located?


----------



## digipimp75 (Jan 16, 2015)

I got mine from modchipsdirect last year.    No issues


----------



## Nuxx20 (Jan 16, 2015)

I've had good experience buying flashcarts off usar4.com


----------



## Swing (Jan 16, 2015)

I'm living in WA


----------



## Swing (Jan 16, 2015)

real host stuff is outta stock


----------



## Nuxx20 (Jan 16, 2015)

Swing said:


> I'm living in WA


 

USAR4.COM ships from California, that's not that far from you buddy


----------



## Celebrimbor360 (Jan 16, 2015)

modchipfactory ships from CA and realhotstuff ships from NJ, both were fine for me.


----------



## Jysix (Jan 16, 2015)

eachmall.com


----------



## gamesquest1 (Jan 16, 2015)

3dsgamerworld.com are pretty cheap and quick postage from what i have heard


----------



## Swing (Jan 16, 2015)

Dammit I was going with 3dsgamersworld but then settled for modchipfactory


----------



## Swing (Jan 21, 2015)

This is rediculous I should have went with 3dsgamersworld I still haven't gotten my gateway yet and I'm pretty sure "California" is China because the invoice has chinese characters on part of it


----------



## MisterPantsEyes (Jan 21, 2015)

Jysix said:


> eachmall.com


Eachmall is reeeaaaallllyy slow. It takes them 6 days to ship something.


----------



## zeromission80 (Jan 21, 2015)

I'll sell you mine plus a 32gb sd card for 80$ plus whatever shipping is to you. I'm going legit due to monster hunter ultimate 4 on the horizon


----------



## drobb (Jan 21, 2015)

ive already got a gateway, looking to possibly add a second, i wonder tho, is there any places that still accept paypal?


----------



## MisterPantsEyes (Jan 22, 2015)

{ignore this}


----------



## Shad0wninja (Jan 22, 2015)

MisterPantsEyes said:


> Enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For some reason it isn't working when trying to buy a Gateway


----------



## cracker (Jan 22, 2015)

www.realhotstuff*.com* shows in stock for me. Did you go to the Chinese/HK one by mistake?

Hardly any shady stores can use PP anymore due to the R4 war a few years ago.


----------



## Swing (Jan 22, 2015)

Goddammit when I finally get mine I'm gunna have all the problems that the others had. Well I've had to open up a battery to get CFW to work on my PSP 3000, guess I can solder a circuit together...


----------



## luney (Jan 22, 2015)

prototech said:


> Me and many others have had good success with this site. http://www.realhotstuff.com/Gateway-3DS_p_148.html
> Quick shipping, cheap optional micro SD card reader, tracking numbers, it's pretty legit all around.


 I highly recommend them. Very reliable. Great communication. Fast shipping!


----------



## MisterPantsEyes (Jan 22, 2015)

Shad0wninja said:


> For some reason it isn't working when trying to buy a Gateway


Oh my bad, it's actually for eachmall.com


----------



## SebastnaLuz (Jan 22, 2015)

Check the official resellers and see which one seems best to you: http://www.gateway-3ds.com/resellers    But best do some researching before purchasing your card, even from them. Got mine from the usa reseller r4depot site, everything is good till now, they also answered each of my email.


----------



## SebastnaLuz (Jan 22, 2015)

Check the official resellers and see which one seems best to you: http://www.gateway-3ds.com/resellers    But best do some researching before purchasing your card, even from them. Got mine from the usa reseller r4depot site, everything is good till now, they also answered each of my email.


----------



## 3DSGamerWorld.Com (Jan 22, 2015)

Swing said:


> This is rediculous I should have went with 3dsgamersworld I still haven't gotten my gateway yet and I'm pretty sure "California" is China because the invoice has chinese characters on part of it


We are chinese company,but we sent gateway 3ds,sky3ds,r4 3ds cards to USA customer from CA,Usually 3 days delivered after shipped.please don't worry!


----------



## Arras (Jan 22, 2015)

http://www.eachmall.me/goods-30962-30962.html
Slow, but very cheap.


----------



## Swing (Jan 26, 2015)

3DSGamerWorld.Com said:


> We are chinese company,but we sent gateway 3ds,sky3ds,r4 3ds cards to USA customer from CA,Usually 3 days delivered after shipped.please don't worry!
> 
> View attachment 14770


Are you related to modchipfactory.com?


----------



## xdrako23x (Jan 26, 2015)

Swing said:


> Are you related to modchipfactory.com?


 
3DSGamerWorld.Com
Just in his name I see this.



3DSGamerWorld.Com said:


> We are chinese company,but we sent gateway 3ds,sky3ds,r4 3ds cards to USA customer from CA,Usually 3 days delivered after shipped.please don't worry!
> 
> View attachment 14770


 

*No advertising in this section or anywhere else on the forum!*​


----------



## Swing (Jan 26, 2015)

So then gateway's "links" aren't competing website? They're all actually related? Well some at least?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 26, 2015)

Wcrepairs... Legit and quick.


----------



## Shad0wninja (Jan 28, 2015)

Swing said:


> Are you related to modchipfactory.com?


How long did it take your Gateway to ship? I bought mine yesterday and it still hasn't shipped..


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 28, 2015)

I think nds-card sells Gateways?


----------



## AquaX101 (Jan 28, 2015)

Mchief298 said:


> Wcrepairs... Legit and quick.


 
When did you order from them? I ordered from realhotstuff but i'm getting refunded because they stopped selling gateway


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 28, 2015)

AquaX101 said:


> When did you order from them? I ordered from realhotstuff but i'm getting refunded because they stopped selling gateway


Beginning of December.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 28, 2015)

I need help with this too...RealHotStuff was finally pwned by Nintendo...what are my alternatives???

looks like zhuzhu is still alive...that's where I got my DSTWO. No issues with them...maybe I should get a gateway there too...


----------



## xdrako23x (Jan 30, 2015)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> I need help with this too...RealHotStuff was finally pwned by Nintendo...what are my alternatives???
> 
> looks like zhuzhu is still alive...that's where I got my DSTWO. No issues with them...maybe I should get a gateway there too...


 
What the hell is ZhuZhu?

Do ya mean Zhu Zhu Pet Toy. Lol


----------



## Ryukouki (Jan 30, 2015)

xdrako23x said:


> What the hell is ZhuZhu?
> 
> Do ya mean Zhu Zhu Pet Toy. Lol


 

zhuzhuchina.com

Don't ask about the name, but they are quite reliable.


----------



## xdrako23x (Jan 30, 2015)

Ryukouki said:


> zhuzhuchina.com
> 
> Don't ask about the name, but they are quite reliable.


 
Do they sell animal?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 1, 2015)

xdrako23x said:


> Do they sell animal?


 


no they don't but they I think require paypal..which I can't do atm.

zhuzhu is just the name...don't ask why.

they can do paypal because they do a little horse trading and volleyballing your request so it doesn't look like a flashcart purchase to paypal. I got a DSTWO from them...they are slow though.AND they require EXPRESS shipping


----------



## ceelo (Feb 1, 2015)

I live in NY, and I ordered mine off modchipsdirect.com. They are also stationed in NY so I got my order in a few days. I like that they are in the US. Ordered twice from there, never had a problem. Gateway is currently $64.99


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 1, 2015)

ceelo said:


> I live in NY, and I ordered mine off modchipsdirect.com. They are also stationed in NY so I got my order in a few days. I like that they are in the US. Ordered twice from there, never had a problem. Gateway is currently $64.99


 

I heard ona couple of oher sites some not so great reviews about modchipsdirect...i Heard the transaction can fail and they will charge your account and not honor the return warranty

one thread here: https://gbatemp.net/threads/got-screwed-by-modchipsdirect-wheres-the-approved-list.342690/

I can understand why they will not allow returns as the powers that be could trace them back to home but this worries me..

to me they look great however....but....not sure yet.

EDIT: they require a phone number??


----------

